# [SOLVED] dbus, hald, ivman

## Kajan

Hello all,

I have a Problem:

```

/etc/init.d/dbus start

```

Then

```

* Starting D-BUS system messagebus ... 

/sbin/start-stop-daemon: open pidfile /var/run/dbus.pid: Input/output error (Input/output error)                                                          [ !! ]

```

hal

```

/etc/init.d/hald start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/sbin/start-stop-daemon: open pidfile /var/run/dbus.pid: Input/output error (Input/output error)                                                          [ !! ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ... 

```

ivman

```

* Starting Automounter ... 

/sbin/start-stop-daemon: open pidfile /var/run/ivman.pid: Input/output error (Input/output error)                                                         [ !! ]

```

What should I do?

emerge --info

----------

## pilla

maybe your file system is broken

----------

## Kajan

 *pilla wrote:*   

> maybe your file system is broken

 

How can I repair it ??

[EDIT]

```

fsck.ext3 /dev/hdc2

```

Problem is SOLVED

Thx

----------

